

Apple: Stop charging me $200 for 48GB of Storage - munsonbh

I&#x27;m a longtime Apple customer and iOS app designer, but I&#x27;m tired of being charged $200 to be able to load another 48 gigs of App Store purchases on my iPhone. (And yes, I have filled up 64GB.) Please, either bring out bigger drives or cut the exorbitant margins.
======
runjake
What's the point of this post?

If there were market demand, Apple would do it. Despite outward appearances,
they do significant market research (and you should see some of their internal
social media analysis tools). But there isn't (at this time) so they didn't.
The cloud is in.

~~~
munsonbh
Looks like you answered your own question by debating its merit.

------
taproot
They aren't charging you 200 for storage theyre subsidizing the rest of their
offerings with your purchase.

Am I the only one who still finds it hilarious that people still fork out a
grand for a phone without a micro extension slot then turns around and
complains about storage and the price of an upgrade.

------
robomartin
Ha! That's nothing. Go buy a CNC machine from Haas. They charge --if I
remember correctly-- over $1,000 for 16 MEGA bytes of memory expansion on the
controller. Ripoffs like that are common when the audience is captive and has
no choices.

------
devx
It used to be that every 2 years the internal storage would double in the
iPhone. How long has it been since it stopped doing that, 3-4 years?

Apple is starting to care too much about profit, to the point where they have
to make a plastic body for the iPhone 5 just to maintain a higher profit
margin, when they make it $100 cheaper a year later (as they usually do).

